# PowerMac G3,         HS ?



## lolmaniac93600 (27 Mai 2010)

bonjour tous le monde, j'ai acheté au brocante pour 6  un PowerMac G3 (B&W), tout est en bon état sauf la coque qui est juste un peu bousilliée :hein:, l'interieur manque juste quelques pièces mais il y a le minimum pour le faire fonctionner, le disque Dur est correct et ses cables, la baie du CD et du ZIP sont manquants sur ce mac, j'ai remplcé par un Lecteur CD de PC, il manque la Pile Pram a la carte mère:rateau:, il manque la baie de disque dur, et deux poignées d'avant bas et haut sont retirés pour que le vendeur puisse changer les pièces de son powerMac, tout est nickel j'ai rajouté Un disque dur PC de 4 GB et vide, en l'allumant, il affiche rien, j'entend pas la mélodie habituelle  j'attend un peu et ensuite j'entend 3 bips, cetait le test de remise sous tension, 3 bips = test mémoire Vive échoué, j'ai retiré tous les barettes et en l'allumant 1 bip = pas de ram, il utilise de la SDRAM 3.3V et moi j'ai que du 1.5V en SDRAM, les barettes SDRAM 3.3 V qui sont dedans fonctionne pas, et je veux savoir si il y a pas une solution a l'aide !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iMacounet (27 Mai 2010)

J'arrive pas à te lire, pourrais tu aerer ton texte ?


----------



## lolmaniac93600 (27 Mai 2010)

comment ca tu comprend pas ?  :hein:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h27 ----------

ok j'ai compris désolé de ne pas avoir aéré ^^'


----------



## iMacounet (27 Mai 2010)

Après avoir relu, j'ai compris (enfin je crois. )

Mettre de la memoire ram PC-100 3.3v 168-pin SDRAM 

Peut être que le son a été coupé. As tu une image ? une icone qui clignote sur l'écran ? Rien ?


----------



## lolmaniac93600 (27 Mai 2010)

je voit rien du tout a l'écran, j'entend pas du tout la mélodie dés que j'allume, j'ai des images mais j'arive pas a les envoyer dans le forum

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h37 ----------

après 30 secondes après le démarrage j'entend 3 bips


----------



## iMacounet (27 Mai 2010)

Trouve un hebergeur d'images (ImageShack, Hiboox ...)

Puis copie le lien web de ta photo, et colle le ici. 

Normalement, 3  bips c'est ta memoire ram qui est morte.


----------



## lolmaniac93600 (27 Mai 2010)

je voit rien a l'écran, ni le son de crash, ni l'image de <<Sad Mac >> rien !!!


----------



## iMacounet (27 Mai 2010)

En achetant un Power Mac G3 à 6 euros dans une brocante, fallait pas t'attendre à avoir une machine fonctionnelle, en bon etat.


----------



## lolmaniac93600 (27 Mai 2010)

l'haut parleur est correct, rien de cassée sur la partie electronique, mais c juste la coque qui est bousilliée :mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h44 ----------

il me manque le clavier USB, j'ai La souris IMAC G3, peut ètre que c aussi du a le manque de la pile Pram qui garde l'heure et les modifications des péripheriques persos


----------



## iMacounet (27 Mai 2010)

Je m'en fiche moi que la coque soit morte, ton G3 B&B fait 3 bips car la memoire ram est hs, trouve en une autre (tu as la ref plus haut dans le sujet)

Voilà. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h45 ----------




lolmaniac93600 a dit:


> l'haut parleur est correct, rien de cassée sur la partie electronique, mais c juste la coque qui est bousilliée :mouais:
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h44 ----------
> 
> il me manque le clavier USB, j'ai La souris IMAC G3, peut ètre que c aussi du a le manque de la pile Pram qui garde l'heure et les modifications des péripheriques persos


J'avais un Power Mac G4 400 Sawtooh, il demarrait et fonctionnait très bien sous Mac OS X 10.4 avec une pile morte.


----------



## lolmaniac93600 (27 Mai 2010)

ok mais je me demandais si la pile Pram sur la carte mère n'est pas cuit car la Pile Pram peut ètre changé, mais il y a pas cette pile et donc l'heure est pas correct, et les paramètres seront toujours par défaut dés que on le débranche

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h49 ----------

la carte graphique est bien placé sans problèmes


----------



## iMacounet (27 Mai 2010)

J'ai rien compris à ton message. :mouais:

Oui la pile pram peut être changée, après un certain nbre d'années elle tient plus, donc changement obligé.

Oui quand tu le branche la date reviendra à 01/01/1970 (date par defaut)

Trouve une autre memoire ram pour faire le test ... :rateau::rateau:


----------



## lolmaniac93600 (27 Mai 2010)

voila les photos


----------



## iMacounet (27 Mai 2010)

Rien.

Heberge les sur Image Shack ou Hiboox ...

Et récupère le lien en haut de la page et poste le ici.

:rateau:


----------



## lolmaniac93600 (27 Mai 2010)

ops raté j'ai mis une photo trop gros


----------



## lolmaniac93600 (27 Mai 2010)

voila ^^^'


----------



## iMacounet (27 Mai 2010)

Elles sont bizarres tes memoires ram. :mouais:

Normalement c'est des comme ça 

http://albanalx.free.fr/romz/1x128Mo_Samsung_sdram_pc100.JPG


----------



## lolmaniac93600 (27 Mai 2010)

voila encore


----------



## lolmaniac93600 (27 Mai 2010)

sur la première photo il y a l'enplacement de la pile PRAM


----------



## iMacounet (27 Mai 2010)

ce n'est pas le bon modèle de memoire ram du tout. 

normalement c'est des SDRAM pc 100 168pins.


----------



## lolmaniac93600 (27 Mai 2010)

mais c de la SDRAM Oo'

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h09 ----------

ce PowerMac G3 utilise le SDRAM


----------



## iMacounet (27 Mai 2010)

C'est écrit dessus c'est quel modèle ? :mouais:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h13 ----------

C'est pas de la SDRAM en tout cas, c'est de la DRAM, d'après ce que j'ai cherché.

C'est incompatible.


----------



## lolmaniac93600 (27 Mai 2010)

5024828-01 A01 5424825 64/32 MB BUF SDRAM DIMM, il y en a 4  :hein:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h18 ----------

soit ca va faire 256 les 4 soit 128 car chacun 32/64 MB


----------



## iMacounet (27 Mai 2010)

C'est de la memoire DIMM, donc c'est incompatible !

Il faut que tu mettre de la SDRAM PC-100 168-Pin 

Regarde =>=>=>=>=> http://www.macway.com/fr/product/68...ige-g3-blanc-bleu-rev-2-g4-pci-sauf-imac.html <=<=<=<=<


----------



## lolmaniac93600 (27 Mai 2010)

ok j'en ai mais de 1.5 V pas de 3.3V Oo'


----------



## iMacounet (27 Mai 2010)

La serieusement, j'ai l'impression de parler dans le vide. !

Regarde mon dernier message. :hein::hein::hein:

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/68...ige-g3-blanc-bleu-rev-2-g4-pci-sauf-imac.html


----------



## lolmaniac93600 (27 Mai 2010)

j'ai lu c au format DIMM

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h28 ----------

c pas en Dram


----------



## iMacounet (27 Mai 2010)

Bon, tu as ce qu'il faut dans le lien que je t'ai mis dans mon message.

Si tu veux commander la memoire, tu le fais c'est comme tu veux. :rateau:

A+


----------



## lolmaniac93600 (27 Mai 2010)

il y a un truc qui va compliquer c'est que c quel revision ? revision a ou B ? car dans le lien pour le PowerMac G3 (B&W) c uniquement pour le rev B


----------



## iMacounet (27 Mai 2010)

Quelle est la puissance de ton processeur ?

c'est normalement noté sous la prise d'alimentation.


----------



## lolmaniac93600 (27 Mai 2010)

400MHZ/1M Cache/64MB SDRAM/6GB HD/DVD-ROM/KB

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h39 ----------

c assez obsolète Oo'

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h40 ----------

c en SDRAM mais alors pourquoi le vendeur a mis des DIMM ?


----------



## iMacounet (27 Mai 2010)

Il ya deux modèles en 400 Mhz

M6665LL/A 
M7555LL/A (REV B)

Oui c'est une machine obsolète, complètement depassée.

Regarde si tu trouve si c'est un M6665LL/A (REV A) ou un  M7555LL/A (REV B)


----------



## lolmaniac93600 (27 Mai 2010)

aie je trouve pas le model exact 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h48 ----------

mais il date de 1998

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h50 ----------

c surment le rev A car le b&W etait encore la en 1999


----------



## iMacounet (27 Mai 2010)

regarde sur priceminister c'est moins cher pour de la sdram pc 100 168pins 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h54 ----------




lolmaniac93600 a dit:


> aie je trouve pas le model exact
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h48 ----------
> 
> ...


Le G3 B&B date de janvier 1999 (pour les premiers)

c'est surement un REV-A 400MHZ


----------



## lolmaniac93600 (27 Mai 2010)

:rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau: ok 


mais je prèfère prendre de la Ram allieurs, je connais un magasin qui en vendent pas mal =P


----------



## iMacounet (27 Mai 2010)

Ok, mais ne te trompe pas.


----------



## lolmaniac93600 (27 Mai 2010)

il faut que je voit aussi le problème de la Pile PRAM et de la carte graphique, paut ètre que la carte graphique fonctionne pas, je vais l'essayer sur un vieux Tacot, le bon vieux PC avec Windows 98


----------



## iMacounet (27 Mai 2010)

Non !

Une carte graphique Mac ne fonctionne qu'avec un Mac.


----------



## lolmaniac93600 (27 Mai 2010)

je sais mais des fois les matériels PC sont compatibles avec les MAC's

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h04 ----------

la carte graphique est une ATI Rage PRO 128 en PCI (16MB video RAM)


----------



## iMacounet (27 Mai 2010)

Disque dur, memoire ram, lecteur ... Mais pas la carte graphique.


----------



## lolmaniac93600 (27 Mai 2010)

les mellieurs PC d'époque en était équipé


----------



## iMacounet (27 Mai 2010)

De quoi ?


----------



## lolmaniac93600 (27 Mai 2010)

les MacPro de maintenant ont des carte graphiques ATI en PCI-Express , les même utilisés sur les PC tunés


----------



## iMacounet (27 Mai 2010)

Oui mais, les firmwares (enfin le truc pour que la cg soit reconnue quoi ) utilisés sur Mac et sur Windows ne sont pas les mêmes.


----------



## lolmaniac93600 (27 Mai 2010)

c juste la question de pilote et de modèle, pas de type Mac/PC


----------



## iMacounet (27 Mai 2010)

Essaye de mettre une Ge Force MX2 AGP  dans un PC et d'y brancher un écran Apple avec connexio  ADC, tu  verra bien.


----------



## didgar (27 Mai 2010)

Salut !

*iMacounet* a raison ! La ram présente dans ta machine ne semble pas adaptée. J'ai un G3 BB rev2.

Pour savoir si ta machine est une rev1 ou une rev2 :

- tu l'ouvres et tu localises le circuit que j'ai encadré en rouge sur la photo ci-dessous







Voici le circuit en question :






Si la référence indiquée sur ton circuit est 646U2-402 alors tu as une rev2 sinon c'est une rev1.

A+

Didier


----------



## -oldmac- (27 Mai 2010)

Pour les firmware je confirme, en ce qui concerne la geforce 2, en plus de sûrement grillé le CG à cause du voltage de l'agp qui est différant l'écran va sûrement cramer à cause de la prise ADC ... bref mauvaise idée

Sur mon G4 Sawtooth, j'ai réussi une fois à faire booter une geforce 2 mx-200 mais l'image était totalement brouiller et les kext ne chargeais pas en plus KP au bout de 5 min  toute mais autres tentative avec le firmware PC ont échouée sinon il faut flasher mais attention a la taille de la rom

De toute façon sur le b&w la cg est en PCI est elle boute pas sur PC en plus même à l'époque elle était pourrie j'avais déjà une TNT2 et ma geforce 256 était commandée

Pour la ram c'est bien de la PC 100, de la no-name le fait très bien pour les DD IDE >120 Gb faire attention si c'est un rev 1 le contrôleur IDE est bugée et il détecte pas au dessus

Voila


----------



## lolmaniac93600 (7 Juillet 2010)

non c pas le même code c'est surment un Rev A, quels sont les limites du rev A ?


----------



## iMacounet (7 Juillet 2010)

Ben pas plus de 120GB (128en reel) mais mets moins, 'me semble que le controleur ide est buggé

autrement il fonctionne ?


----------



## lolmaniac93600 (7 Juillet 2010)

question rapide, on peut mettre des cartes USB dans ce Mac ? il y a les branchements PCI mais il y a un sorte d'extension devent, on peut mettre quand même ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h23 ----------

le Mac fonctione comme il faut  mais il y a aucun système, il affiche un icone de dossier avec point d'interrogation clignotant

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h24 ----------

j'ai maintenant la ram qui faut de la SDRAM PC100, maintenant ca va j'ai mis 70 MB de Ram (2x64+1x16=70)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h26 ----------

euh 2x32 ^^'


----------



## iMacounet (7 Juillet 2010)

oui carte pci usb 2 ça coûte environ 10e


----------



## lolmaniac93600 (7 Juillet 2010)

mais je doit trouver quoi pour faire tourner Mac OS ? j'ai pas le CD, mais apple a laissée Mac OS 7 sur le support D'apple pour les anciènnes machines, on me dit que Mac OS 7.5.3 tourne sur le PowerMac G3 B&B, sinon j'utilise linux ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h09 ----------

il faut que je trouve un moyen de l'utiliser mais j'ai un clavier USB mais pour PC, ca peut aller pour dépanner ? c juste un logo windows a la place de la pomme sur le clavier c tout ^^' mais on peut ?, pour le système je sais pas quoi prendre au net, soit je part encore au brocante trouver ces CD avec un clavier Mac soit je cherche au net un système pour dépanner et un clavier USB PC pour dépanner, vous en pensez quoi ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h23 ----------

mon PowerMac G3 a une affichage de 800x600 au démarrage quand un dossier+point d'interrogation, peut ètre 640x480, j'ai mis un disque Dur de 4GB pour le moment, je vais peut ètre mettre un second de 3 ou 2 GB mais j'ai prévu de mettre une barette de 128 MB dedans avec les 70 MB qui sont installés, j'aurai 176 MB, ce serait pas mal pour OSX mais le processeur a un radiateur si petit que j'ai l'inpression que ca va surchauffer rapidement, je peux baisser la température en mettant un plus grand et plus près du ventilateur ?


----------



## iMacounet (7 Juillet 2010)

Tu peux mettre Mac OS X 10.4 au maxi.

Mais il faut 512mb


----------



## lolmaniac93600 (7 Juillet 2010)

ok mais il est possible de mettre Mac OS 7.5.3 au PowerMac G3 ? j'ai vu des vidéos avec Mac OS 7.5.3 démarrer sur un PowerMac G3 B&B


----------



## drs (7 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> En achetant un Power Mac G3 à 6 euros dans une brocante, fallait pas t'attendre à avoir une machine fonctionnelle, en bon etat.



J'en ai acheté un sur une brocante y'a 15j à 10eur...
Au pire, il m'aurait servi de pièces détachées pour celui que j'ai déjà...

Mais non, il fonctionne impec et il est en bon état. La ram est impec, j'ai juste changer le HDD pour en mettre un plus gros.

Mais c'est sur que c'est risqué


----------



## iMacounet (7 Juillet 2010)

Un G3 avant le B&B.


----------



## lolmaniac93600 (7 Juillet 2010)

pas de système 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h46 ----------

qui peux me trouver un système linux ou un truc pour dépanner un moment ? :'(


----------



## iMacounet (7 Juillet 2010)

Faut chercher dans les petites annonces (ebay,priceminister...)


----------



## lolmaniac93600 (7 Juillet 2010)

c pas mon truc ebay, priceminister

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h08 ----------

peut ètre prendre linux ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h30 ----------

que faire ? :O

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h39 ----------

AIDEZ MOI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lolmaniac93600 (8 Juillet 2010)

j'ai trouvé un CD pour le Boot de Mac OS 9.2 mais il boot pas car j'ai pas le clavier Mac, on peut mettre un clavier PC au port Usb ?


----------



## lolmaniac93600 (29 Août 2010)

je vais surement prendre un linux peut ètre car je trouve pas de système mac en ce moment, comment booter linux via USB ? et comment formater le disque dur en Fat 32 dans ces circonstances ? :hein::hein::hein:      

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h54 ----------

j'ai vu ubuntu mais j'ai pas de graveur sur mes ordis, je dois trouver un truc mais même si je trouve il faut que ce soit bootable et que ce soit en USB mais je voudrai bien aussi améliorer l'intérieur de l'ordi en améliorant la ventilation/refroidissement du CPU etc.... du gerne que j'overclocke


----------



## -oldmac- (30 Août 2010)

Ubuntu ne démarrera pas à cause de la CG et plantera lamentablement de plus le CPU est totalement insuffisant, pour OS X au moins 512 de ram sinon OS 9 et même 70mb c'est très juste ! clavier mac et OS et ram -> leboncoin

PS : le système de fichier de Linux est EXT3, pas FAT32, et mac os HFS et OSX HFS+

Pour Windows, FAT ou NTFS bien que ce dernier est utilisé dans 100% des cas maintenant


----------



## iMacounet (30 Août 2010)

Et ubuntu ne demarrera pas si c'est une version windows :rateau:

et il ne demarrera pas sur un perif usb :rateau:


----------

